# Freud Router Manual for FT1700VCE



## Icemantom (12 mo ago)

I need manual with parts listing. locking pin mechanism for locking the shaft. !/2" collect for this model. Base plate for same


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @Icemantom , welcome to the forum..


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Sorry it has taken me so long to get this uploaded.


----------



## gebo21 (Nov 22, 2009)

I may have one of those collets to spare, my Ft.2200 bit the dust and I may still have it


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bump @Icemantom 

Are you still looking for the collet?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I see you are a long time lurker, @gebo21 ?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to posting @gebo21


----------

